# need help with coupe power steering/brake problem



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

1990 coupe quattro 20v 150k miles
bought the car with the seals blown out of the original ps pump, so no power steering or brakes...
replaced the pump with a known good used one
everything was fine for one day, then the belt snapped
went to try to turn the pump by hand, and at one point of every revolution, it gets really hard to turn
unbolted the line from the pump to the brake accumulator, and the pulley spins fine...

anybody have any ideas or experiences to share?


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

is there a one way valve between that and the accumulator? you may check those lines to see if there is a ton of sheeyot in there from the last pump.


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

no check valve that i can see, i got a new accumulator, just havent had time to put it on yet


----------

